# A darker nude lipstick for NC 50/Nars Benares/Urban Decay 12.0



## narsheroine1 (Apr 23, 2014)

like this?


----------



## gina12345 (Apr 23, 2014)

This is perfect for you, it looks like it was made just for you.


----------



## vannycul (Apr 24, 2014)

Mocha ?


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Apr 26, 2014)

Looks fantastic on you! What is it?


----------



## Dominique33 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hot Chocolate ?


----------

